# release location question



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hi, an update on my rescued ferals...Spring is slowly approaching here in Northern Canada....I will be releasing two of my feral girls ( one is too crippled)

the question IS...should I release them in my area? as they are familiar with it now, being in an aviary for months. there are a few ferals the visit my yard and some in this area. they seem to be healthy around here.

one of the girls was found downtown, urban area at New years. The other is from the area I live.

Is it possible she still has a mate downtown, or will she adapt to this area?.

I am thinking of releasing them here, because they could still come back to my yard, feed and visit if they wanted. Downtown has peregrines and seems to have more diseased birds (paratyphoid)

thoughts?? sorry if I rambled....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

psychopomp said:


> Hi, an update on my rescued ferals...Spring is slowly approaching here in Northern Canada....I will be releasing two of my feral girls ( one is too crippled)
> 
> the question IS...should I release them in my area? as they are familiar with it now, being in an aviary for months. there are a few ferals the visit my yard and some in this area. they seem to be healthy around here.
> 
> ...


From your post seems like you have already made up your mind, sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

psychopomp said:


> I am thinking of releasing them here, because they could still come back to my yard, feed and visit if they wanted. Downtown has peregrines and seems to have more diseased birds (paratyphoid)


Yep, that sounds good.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Have to ask, because more than likely I missed something along the way.....I just CAN NOT keep up with everyone AND their pigeons.........
You said you are releasing 2 (one is too cripled), so that means you've got 3 but are only releasing 2?


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Yes thats right, I am having one of the ones that had a small wing injury checked out first, she seems to fly perfectly to me, but I will make sure. two released, and keep one (badly crippled)....she doesnt really get along with the others as well...and sooner or later i will end up rescuing more anyways!

I just wanted to make sure about the one that was found in a different area..I could release them separately. for all I know she could find her way back to downtown anyways as its only a few miles.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She sure could find her way downtown but if you release her form your yard, she will be able to make up her own mind.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

sounds like a plan  am excited and nervous!!will take pics give an update...probably in april if we get a decent spring.

thanks!!!!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Always pick the safer place...tempered with familiarity of course, and other intangibles. If you feel your locale is safer, then that is the choice you should go with.


----------

